# Peace Lilies



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How many of you use semi aquatic plants in aquariums. I keep them leaves above the tank roots in tank. I use the plants like lucky bamboo peace lilies in the filters. I keep the lid off the filter sand the plants there I use a different kind of lid they get the light. In both the tanks the part for the filter a small hole between the filter and lid and the tall plants there they look great one has the stem to the bottom the leaves are nice not in the tanks. It is nice. How many of you do that.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Please post.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I keep mine in the filter XD


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

I keep alot of house plants in my filters never any charcoal only sponges for beneficial bacteria


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow! I'd love to keep a peace lily like that!! Unfortunately I don't have a HOB filter... can peace lillies be encorporated in different ways? I have some gaps in my aquarium lid that may fit roots but I honestly don't know how the whole process works.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I grow pothos and peace lilies in a couple of my tanks. 

My pothos is attached to the side of the tank using an o-shaped suction cap, while my peace lilies are wedged in between my internal filter and the back wall of my tank. 

The peace lilies only just went in so I haven't seen any spectacular growth, but my half-dead pothos now has five new leaves it grew in the span of around a week or two.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice I keep peace lilies lucky bamboo and pothos in my two. To the person who says you do not need charcoal, it is not for the BB it destroys things like tannins that ruin the tank. I keep mine behind the filter caterige. I find the plant one a great system. My peace lilies in the ten gallon grow so fast I have to replace the caterige because the two ones root into it I just put a new carte rage in and trim the roots. Mine grow so fast. 2 peas lilies and 1 lucky bamboo ions filter. 1 peace lily 1 lucky bamboo and 2 pothos that were originally one. The one peace lily nearly died it had one leaf. Now three are growing in. This plant system is great.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

charcoal isnt needed unless there is something in your tank to remove, tannins arent a bad thing and wont ruin anything (may lower ph and will make your water yellow). I dont bother with charcoal unless I need to remove something specific from the water.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

charcoal failed to remove my tannins XD in went the purigen and the tank was clear in a day


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It removes other chemicals too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love the make of my tank. My amazon sword is growing new leaves. I added new plants.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I added some Pothos to my tanks because the roots do a great job at removing ammonia  and it makes the Tank look so much more natural


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah and my lucky bamboo gives the fish something interesting and the pants remove toxins from the air.


----------

